# Black Angus Cole Slaw



## Dove (Sep 3, 2004)

Stuart Anderson's Black Angus Coleslaw 
10 to 12 servings 

21/2 cups water 

1/2 cup cider vinegar 

1/4 cup sugar 

3 pounds cabbage, finely shredded 

Green leaf lettuce, for garnish 

DRESSING 

11/2 cups mayonnaise 

3 tablespoons white vinegar 

6 tablespoons sugar 

2 tablespoons sour cream 

1/2 teaspoon prepared horseradish 

Large pinch paprika 

Combine water, vinegar and sugar until sugar is dissolved. Add cabbage to the mixture. Toss thoroughly. Marinate for at least an hour. Drain thoroughly in a colander but save marinade to use in one more batch of coleslaw, if desired. (After two uses, the marinade loses its flavor.) 

To make the dressing: In a bowl, combine the mayonnaise, vinegar, sugar, sour cream, horseradish and paprika. 

Toss drained cabbage with some of the dressing. Serve on plates lined with lettuce leaves. 

(From


----------

